# Bajar una bateria de 12V a 1.5V



## asis (Jun 13, 2006)

Tengo una bateria de 12v ( de las que llevan las centralitas de las alarmas domesticas ) y necesitaria darle un doble uso. Por una parte necesito los 12v para alimentar un motor electrico y por otra necesitaria 1.5v para una pequeña bujia. 
Me han comentado que con un sencillo circuito electrico ( resistencia y diodo inverso ) se puede hacer, pero nadie afina en el diseño.
¿podeis hecharme una mano? Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2006)

debes indicar quantos miliamperios necesitas.
¿una bujia? que es? de coche... estoy intrigado...


----------



## asis (Jun 13, 2006)

Bien, se trata de una bujia de un coche de radio control. ¿ cuantos mili que....?
desafortunadamente no tengo ni idea de estos temas


----------



## asis (Jun 13, 2006)

¿como puedo saber cuantos miliamperios necesito?


----------



## gil003 (Jun 20, 2006)

Con un divisor de voltaje, es decir con dos resistencias en serie, tomas el voltaje positivo deseado en la union de las dos resistencias.
Necesitas proponer una resistencia en este caso R2 (por ejemplo 1K) y de ahi partes tienes Vt= 12 volts, Vs=1.5 volts y R2 = 1K(por  ejemplo)
R1= (-Vs*R2)/(Vs-Vt)
               --------------------
               !                        !
               !  +                    !
               Vt                      R1
               !   -                    !____ Vs
               !                        !
               !                        R2
               !                        !
                --------------------------  Gnd(tierra)     
Este es el circuito.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 20, 2006)

La bujia que es como una lamparilla?

Puedes utilizar un lm317k

http://www.epanorama.net/documents/components/lm317.html

Puedes regular la tensionde 102V a25V y un 1A.
Si se calienta demasiado metele un trozo de hierro o un disipador metalico.


Tambien puedes utilizar una resistencia bobinada , pero no te  lo recomiendo.

Si tienes dudas no dudes pregunta.


----------



## a.pacheco (Jun 21, 2006)

Yo también usaría el LM317 para lograr la tensión de 1,5v, actuando sobre el potenciómetro R2 con un disipador generoso porque se tiene que quedar con 10,5V y se va a calentar.





R1 = 220 (1/2w)
R2 = 4K7


----------



## asis (Jun 21, 2006)

Muchas gracias por todas por vuestras respuestas. Da gusto ver que hay gente que se toma la molestia de ayudar a los demas. 

Pero la verdad es que mi desconocimiento total del mundo de la electronica no me permite aprovechar todas las indicaciones que me estais dando.

La bujia del coche de RC es como las bujias que se utilizan para precalentar los diesel. Es una espiral que se pone incandescente y que tiene mayor o menor grosor. 

El tema es el siguiente: Cuando se arranca uno de estos pequeños motores durante los primeros segundos debes mantener la bujia caliente haciendo pasar una corriente de 1.5V. Una vez pasado ese tiempo puedes retirar el CHISPOMETRO y la detonacion del combustible dentro del piston mantiene incasdencente la bujia.

Ultimamamente alguien me comentaba que lo que realmente necesito es un transformador. ¿que opinais?


----------



## a.pacheco (Jun 21, 2006)

Hola asis

poco se de coche de RC, corrigueme si me confundo, el chispometro no es más que una pequeña batería que se recarga mediante un pequeño cargador (como el de los móviles) para despues canectar el chispómetro a la bujía y que esta se caliente.

Por lo tanto, el chispometro que será lo que quieres cargar con la bateria de 12v, funciona con corrietne continua por lo que no necesitas transformador para nada.

Cuando hablas de "hacer pasar una corriente de 1,5v" no es correcto, será hacer pasar una corriente a una tensión de 1,5v, este dato será el necesario para saber a que tensión se carga el chispómetro (que seguro que se puede ver en el cargador que se conecta a ~220v).

Por lo tanto, creo que bajando la tensión a los 1,5v (con el circuito anterior) podrás utilizar la bateria de la centralita de alarma como tu cargador de chispometro.

No se si puede ser algo así


----------



## asis (Jun 21, 2006)

No exactamente, se trata de evitar el tener que cargar el chispometro. Podria hacerle un poco de bricolaje al chispometro retirando la bateria que lleva de 1.2v y alimentarlo directamente a 1,5v desde la bateria de 12v.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 21, 2006)

Efectivamente puedes utilizar un transformador, pero igualmente necesitaras bajar la tension.
Te recomiendo que utilices la bateria por comodidad.

Aunque no sepas electronica es un circuito que esta a tu alcance, son poco mas que un par de resistencias el integrado y los condensadores.

El material no es caro, lo mas caro es el soldador.
No necesitas placa de circuito impreso, es factible hacerlo al vuelo como se hacia antes.
Si te decides hacerlo comentalo y te diremos como y que necesitas.


----------



## asis (Jun 22, 2006)

Entonces el circuito que plantea  a.pacheco   podria valerme para alimentar directamente el chispometro desde la bateria de 12v,  sin necesidad de colocarle la bateria de 1.2v de lleva. GRACIAS


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 22, 2006)

te recomiendo el circuito del LM317 con un buen disipador o fijado a una caja metalica.
Lo podas ajustar a cualquier tension y conectarlo donde quieras , una fuente de alimentacion de 220, una bateria...

Hay dos modelos uno encapsulado metalico que da un poco mas de corriente 
LM317K


----------



## asis (Jun 22, 2006)

Bien, y ahora que ¿imprimo el plano del circuito y me voy a CONECTROL y ellos me daran el material necesario? ¿pensais que montar ese circuito es asequible para alguien sin conocimientos de electronica, eso si,  "bricolagista" avanzado? GRACIAS


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 4, 2006)

asis dijo:
			
		

> No exactamente, se trata de evitar el tener que cargar el chispometro. Podria hacerle un poco de bricolaje al chispometro retirando la bateria que lleva de 1.2v y alimentarlo directamente a 1,5v desde la bateria de 12v.


¡Ahi ta el dato que nos hace falta! Transcribí todo lo que dice la batería de 1,2v.
¿El tamaño de la batería es común tipo AA o AAA?
Buscamos un numerito que diga algo asi como: 2500mAh


----------



## asis (Jul 5, 2006)

Al aparato en cuestion (chispometro) se le pueden poner baterias de diferentes mAh, actualmente tengo una de 2400 mAh, pero he tenido otras de menos capacidad.
Gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 7, 2006)

Te doy 3 alternativas sencillas que podes aplicar sin riesgo, pero si bien no puse en los esquemas un fusible, este es obligatorio en toda aplicación para automovíl:


----------



## asis (Jul 10, 2006)

Muchas gracias Nilfred, solo una cuestion. ¿ La salida es de 5 A o es hasta 5 A ? Lo digo por que hasta la fecha lo maximo que he puesto al aparato en cuestion son baterias de 2500mAh. No se si soportaria mayor amperaje sin fundirse.
P.D.- Dado mi desconocimiento total de estos temas electronicos, igual en esta respuesta he dicho algunas tonterias. Si es asi SORRY!!!


----------



## pantuflo (Jul 10, 2006)

Creo que para precalentar el motor diesel necesitas una tension del orden de 1,5 voltios y corrientes del orden de mas de 5 amperios...
Seria mas conveniente te agenciaras una bateria auxiliar de 1.5 voltios y 9 amperios de carga.
Sacarle a la bateria de 12 voltios la potencia necesaria para encender el calentador del motor tambien lo puedes hacer mediante una fuente Switching. cuyo rendimiento es del orden del 90%.

Saludos:  Pantuflo


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 20, 2006)

asis dijo:
			
		

> ¿ La salida es de 5 A o es hasta 5 A ? lo maximo que he puesto al aparato en cuestion son baterias de 2500mAh. No se si soportaria mayor amperaje sin fundirse.


El circuito es hasta 5A, se puede modificar para mayor amperaje pero el calor disipado se va al carajo: Pd(W)=10,5(V)×I(A)



			
				asis dijo:
			
		

> monte siguiendo tu esquema el S3 ( ya es un milagro que lo montara bien ya que no exploto nada), he comprobado que hay tension con un tester de pilas, pero no consigo poner incandescente la pequeña bujia (resistencia). ¿sabes a que se puede deber? Hasta la fecha estaba alimentando la bujia con una bateria de 1.2v y 2.300 mAh.



El tema es cuanto dura la pila de 2300 mAh con la bujía encendida hasta que se agota.
Ponele que dura 1 hora, entonces consume 2,3 A la bujía, si dura ½ hora estaría consumiendo 4,6 A, si durara 15 mínutos estaría consumiendo 9,2 A

Si tu tester mide resistencia, fijate la resistencia de la bujía: para 1,2v y 5A tiene que estar en el orden de los 0,24 Ohm (casi nada) pero si es menos, significa que consume mas de 5A por eso tarda en ponerse incandesente.
Si solo mide tensión: ¿La mediste con la bujía puesta o en vacío?

Otra cosa que olvidé mencionar es que el IC 338 tiene que ir montado sobre un generoso disipador de calor para que entregue sus 5A.


----------



## supermasca (Nov 13, 2006)

hola este tema tambien me interesa a mi.
y por suerte os aportare datos para que los profesionales electtronicos nos podais orientar.
la bujia trabaja a una tension de 1,5 voltios.
ahora biene lo complicado, necesita 1 amperio cuando esta limpia y seca la bujia, pero se pueden llegar a necesitar 5 amperios.
tambien seria necesario disponer de un limitador de intensidad paara cuando los motores son nuevos que no tenga opcion la bujia de llegar a los cinco amperios.

 lo dicho 1.2v, 1,5v y de 1A minimo 5A.

para mi usaria un LM338K o LM338T (segun el encapsulado que se prefiera) esto para la tension.
lo que no tengo ni idea es como limitar la intensidad, asi que espero buestras respuesta.

muchas gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## aranzuglia (Nov 15, 2006)

Tengo un auto de radio control.

Inicialmente probe con circuitos de hasta 1.5A, como el 317, se megacalentaba y el filamento de la bujia apenas se ponia tibio

En un lugar encontre un circuito que usa un 555, lo hice y funciona de maravillas, calienta la bujia y la matiene roja un buen rato. Vengo usandolo desde julio mas o menos, con la misma bujia, por lo que puedo asegurar que no hace ningun daño

Les paso un par de mails en donde se relata lo sucedido entre yo y quienes recomiendan el circuito (que funciona jamon)




> El mar, 20-06-2006 a las 08:57 -0700, Ing. Atilio Ranzuglia Buteler
> escribió:
> > gente, gracias por los datos
> >
> ...



Recomiendo la pagina www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar para quienes les gusta el radiocontrol y la electronica

Saludos


----------



## manuelchascomus (Feb 23, 2010)

Aranzuglia y el esquema final? donde lo puedo ver


----------

